# December '13 COTM Vote Thread



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

*trevor_geiger*


Trevor Geiger's Cruze
Trevor Geiger
Shirley, Indiana
2012 Cruze 1LT 1.4L Turbo
Xm radio, 9 speaker upgrade, onstar, rs package
Exterior Mods: Phillips xtreme vision headlights, 20% tint, plasti dip front bumper, chrome window trim, black stripes, chrome trunk bar, crome lt, gas cap all black, plasti dip wheels red, and mirrors red.
Interior Mods: Red plasti dipped trim, red interior leds.
Future plans: A few decals, aftermarket system, maybe powder coat wheels red, probably more.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

*NIke12000

Submission Name: Nike12000
Location: Pa, York
Info: 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS 1.4T
Stock Options: Xm, Onstar, Illuminated door sills, RS package, Sun roof
Modifications: 
Exterior: Plasti Dipped wheels anthracite black, Plasti Dipped Mirrors, Plasti Dipped Bow ties, Muffler delete, LED projector backup lights, 15% window tint front back and side to side  
Interior: Have bluetooth obd2 adapter and torque app for phone to monitor car, boost codes ect ,10" sub and 500w amp
Future plans: K&n intake, Lowering springs, Front Mount intercooler kit, Boost controller, Trifecta tune.





























































































*


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

APCruze

Location: NC, Wilmington
Car Info: 2013 Cruze ECO Automatic, Cyber Gray Metalic
Stock Options: XM, Convenience Package 
Modifications Exterior: Pink LED Ground lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Pink Center Caps Pink Bowties Front and Rear, Pink License Plate, Modified Brake lights to work in trunk lights, 5% Rear Window Tint, 18% side windows, 5% AS1 strip on front, Rear End Debagged.
Modifications Interior: Pink LED Mood Lighting under dash and Rear Seats, Pink LED interior dome lights, Pink EL Lighting, Pink LED Trunk lights, White Vanity Mirror LED’s, Pioneer Subwoofer with Pioneer amp, Dynamat sound barrier, Pioneer 6.5 crossover speakers with tweeters in rear doors, Pink center Dash, Steering wheel, Bezel and Speaker trims. Future plans: None planned for now, Ideas im sure will come shortly.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

*smorey78


Descriptive Thread Title: Nocturnal Cruze 

Name: Drew Smorey

Location: Lusby, Maryland

Car Info: 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4T 6AT 1LT (23,000 miles) 

Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Power Windows and Door Locks, Power Seats, Keyless Entry w/ Remote Start and Back up Sensors

Modifications: Eibach's, Drag DR-19's 18x7.5 w/ Continental Extreme 235/45 18" Tires, DDMworks Spacers, Ultra Racing bars +4, Trifecta Custom Water/Meth Tune, Snow Performance Water/Meth Kit with 60ml/mn Nozzle, Ported Intake, Injen CAI, ZZP FMIC, ZZP Big Brake Kit, MagnaFlow Dual Exhaust, ZZP O2 Housing/Down Pipe, ZZP Catless Mid-Pipe, AGT 6K HID Headlights, AGT 3K HID YELLOW Fog Lamps, Upgraded Head Light Harness, 3 Point 0 Gage Ground Kit, ASD Custom Shifter and 10% Tint, AEM Boost Gauge, AEM Wideband A/F Gauge, AEM Water/Meth Flow Gauge, Sport Pro Intercooler Temp Gauge, Black Plasti Dip all Chrome Trim, Red Plasti Dip Interior Trim, De-badged, Blue LED Interior Lights, Red LED under Hood Lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Custom LED DRL's, La Mans Stripes, Smoked Tail Lamps, LED Brake Lamps and Turn Signals, Blue LED Reverse Lights

Future plans: Bilstein Coilovers B14's, Sequence Quantum Spoiler, Seibon Carbon Fiber Hood

Ran 14.5 at 94mph on Custom Water/Meth tune


























































































*


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

*cdb09007


Name*: Connor Burns
*Location*: Hartford, Connecticut
2013 Cruze 1LT 1.4L Turbo CRT
*Packages*: RS Package, 9 Speaker Upgrade, Sunroof, XM Radio, OnStar.
*Exterior Mods*: All Chrome Dipped to Black, Debadged, Bowties Dipped Black, VG Shark Fin, Red LED License Plate Lighting.
*Interior Mods*: Red LED Map/Dome Lighting.
*Engine Mods*: K&N Cold Air Intake, Spark Plugs Gapped to 0.035.
*Future Mods*: 
This Spring: 20%-Round Tints, Vinyl/Paint all interior Silver/Chrome to paint-matched CRT Red, Amsoil MTF Swap, Rear Upper Window Lip, and paint-matched CRT Red Calipers.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

*danielp23*


DP's Cruze 
Name: Daniel 
Location: SoCal, CA 
Info: 2011 Cruze 1LT 
Stock Options: Connectivity package, Dealer installed Fog Lights 

Modifications 

Exterior
-Window Tint (70% Front, 20% Rear) 
-Plastidip Lower Front Fascia, Trunk Chrome, and Rear Bumper 
-Mud Guards 
-Matte Black Vinyl Bowties
-3M Gloss Black Vinyl Roof 
-Lip Spoiler 
-3" Carbon Fiber Antenna 
-Cruze Nation sticker 
-Blue Vinyl Overlays on the Fog lights

Interior 
-Seat Covers 
-Carbon Fiber on the Center Stack/Console 

Wheels 
-LTZ Wheels and Tires 
-Carbon Fiber Wheel Caps 
-Wheel Locks 

Engine
-Intake Resonator delete

Future Mods 
-Eibach Springs 
-Rear windows to Limo Tint 
-Smoke the tail lights


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Let the voting begin! Good luck everyone!  If i missed something let me know...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Is everyone seeing the pictures fine?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Is everyone seeing the pictures fine?


Most are showing as links that require to be clicked on.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I embedded all the pictures, does everyone see them ok?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

looks fine to me


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Voted... Bump...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you iKermit, I was in Tuscon for my sister's graduation and the hotel wi-fi was sketchy. Logged on to post the polls at my house, but apparently I don't need to. Good luck to everyone in this month, don't forget that by winning you will be entered into COTY January 1st!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw all the pictures.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> Thank you iKermit, I was in Tuscon for my sister's graduation and the hotel wi-fi was sketchy. Logged on to post the polls at my house, but apparently I don't need to. Good luck to everyone in this month, don't forget that by winning you will be entered into COTY January 1st!


Its cool man. Just wanted to be sure the polls were up with plenty of time. Hope you had a good time. 

Edit: kazuma89 refrain from bashing other members cars it will just start a flame war. Wether it was only blackened bowtie and painted wheels it is personalized and all the Cruzes submitted look beautiful! I bet everyone else will agree. 

Good luck everyone 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now Get To ​VOTING !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Let's get more votes in guys!


----------



## Coppertop (Sep 10, 2013)

Voted! :th_dblthumb2:


----------

